
'Almost all' Pakistani banks hacked in security breach - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1443970/almost-all-pakistani-banks-hacked-in-security-breach-says-fia-cybercrime-head
======
baybal2
Comment from me: a few years ago, all banks in Pakistan were ordered to
install a state developed "front-end" for banking software in order to connect
it to national biometric database (in Pakistan, a big portion of ATMs have
biometric authentication.) The flaw is rumoured to be a banal SQL injection in
that piece of software.

